

Ask HN: Integrating video games into your site? - ashton77

I've been googling around and all I've managed to find are mostly awful ad-supported flash based game sites.<p>I'm basically looking for the Twilio of online video games. Something where I could use RESTful APIs to initiate a multiplayer game between remote clients.<p>Do such services exist?
======
benologist
Multiplayer is going to be a tough requirement. There are not a lot of
multiplayer games because Flash has been technologically handcuffed on that
side for a while, and because most Flash game developers are indies who don't
want to make that significant extra commitment.

A lot of Flash games launch without ads, you can get embed codes for a pretty
fair selection of them here:

<http://playtomic.com/games/catalog>

For multiplayer games my friends at Nonoba (aka the Player IO guys which is
the leading platform for multiplayer stuff for Flash games) are the ones you
want to look at:

<http://nonoba.com/>

They have embed codes in the 'share' tab.

~~~
ashton77
Thanks. Yeah I was looking at nonoba. I'll definitely take a closer look.

------
angryasian
wouldn't the biggest issue be that to have a standard api for multiplayer
games would be that each game has their own specific rules. If you are just
talking about matchmaking, then look at open feint.

~~~
ashton77
Looked at it. Very cool but I'm looking at browser based games for now. It
seems to be only mobile.

------
dinahcvipmoedas
Olá, tenho um multiplicado de moedas e de habbobr, estou aqui para ajudar quem
precisa ou quem quer ter um pouco mais para complementar seus habbos

